# How do you spend 2009 Valentine's Day with him or her?



## fengfeng (Feb 4, 2009)

I am sorry that I do not know if this is the right place for me to post this thread, but I really want to know how you guys in GBAtemp spend 2009 Valentine's Day with him or her?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your girl friend or boy friends may be a video game fans. So I think this may be the right time for you to spend this yaer's Valentine's Day in video game world. But have you guys consider what video game you will play with him/her? For a suddent surprise, you may want to buy something related with video game,which I mean what video game accessories you will buy for him/her?

I am just curious and want to know what happiness the video game can brihg to you in this lover's day. Finally, I wish you guys have a nice Valentine's Day in advance.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah this really isnt the place to post this if you want any sort of serious answers, you should PM a member of staff who is online now and ask them to move this to the general off topic chat section.


----------



## halljames (Feb 4, 2009)

I will be spending Valentines Day with my good lady in numerous pubs in Newcastle, followed by maybe a nice meal, if we are not too lashed.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll throw fireworks at MY special someone


----------



## fengfeng (Feb 4, 2009)

I am sorry that if I POST a wrong place. You know that I am a newie here.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I will be spending Valentines Day with my good lady in numerous pubs in Newcastle, followed by maybe a nice meal, if we are not too lashed.



yeah, I think you guys are romantic. But as poor man as I am, I will choose to play Wii Mario kard with my girl friends. Of couse, I will look out to select a good steer wheel for Wii remote controller for her.

Valentine's Day. let us go out have drive our "car". Wish she Loved those cute Mario car


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm angling for the one that got away at the moment. If all goes well, Valentines day will be when I reel her in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If all doesn't go well, valentines day will be just another day, and the day after I will go shopping for cheap candy.

Topic moved to GOTC btw.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 4, 2009)

fengfeng said:
			
		

> But as poor man as I am, I will choose to play Wii Mario kard with my girl friends.


you have more than one? o.O

dont have a bf, but if i did
id prolly be happy if he just gave me chocolates and played games with me while we pig out
but thats just me.


----------



## da_head (Feb 4, 2009)

well my gf as a gamer as well (though not as intense as me), but the fact that we would be spending valetine's day gaming, is quite sad imo. though, i guess it could be seen as doing something u both love? meh


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 4, 2009)

i have a big plan for that day...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kidnap toni and force him to celebrate it with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mwahh haha *cough*


----------



## WildWon (Feb 4, 2009)

We don't really have any major plans, nor do i have anything really set up at this point. We are REALLY tight on the budget at this point, so no major extravagances. However, i'm planning on getting a flower or two to give to her, and pick up a quick nice meal for us. (something simple and cheap, and pre-made _>)

We'll prolly bum around for the day, play some games, and not be sober.

it'll be a fun, relaxing time.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 4, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> I'll throw fireworks at MY special someone



That's some hardcore evil there have fun with that and remember the special someone might strike back.

I'll just be playing Destiny Links all weekend since there's no one at the university I strike a fancy at.


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 4, 2009)

Throws virtual chocolates at tinymonkeyt... haha!

But I'll probably take my wife out to the local Chinese buffet, then come home and rock out with Guitar Hero World Tour, or something...


----------



## moozxy (Feb 4, 2009)

Shit.. I started dating a girl a week and a half before Valentines..


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 4, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Shit.. I started dating a girl a week and a half before Valentines..


You're in for it now moozxy. She will remember this one for the REST of her life.  No pressure, though, just make it perfect


----------



## Prime (Feb 4, 2009)

WELL I was going to spend it with someone I know in college.....

...Until she turns around and says she is gay.

Fucking kick in the balls. So I'm spending it as single...AGAIN >


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be huggin' and kissin' my gool'ol friend Loneliness =/


----------



## Taza (Feb 4, 2009)

There is exactly one proper Valentine's Day gift.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg


----------



## Trolly (Feb 4, 2009)

Bleah, I was going to ask someone out this weekend, but then there's proper pressure next weekend aha. Ah well, I'm sure she won't mind if I don't do anything, we're both lazy arseholes anyway hehe.
On that note, anyone know of any romantical ways of asking someone out?


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 4, 2009)

damn from what ive heard
u lot are a couple of ladys men compared to me
i dont have a GF
but there IS a girl that i like in school
and the prom is coming up
so what do i do
i don't even know if she even knows me
so any pointers for a NOOB at dating?
i have her MSN if that matters


----------



## da_head (Feb 4, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 4, 2009)

Hah, some girl i had liked had to tell me that she liked me a lot, but not in that way. :'(
(laughs of depressing matters)
She actually offered before to actually go out with me, but I told her she wasn't obligated to do so.
lol, i am an idjit. Did I do the right thing?

I'll probably give her chocolates on Valentine's Day, 
creating awkwardness and hoping she won't remind me about before...

lol, wish me luck, friends...


----------



## Raki (Feb 4, 2009)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> damn from what ive heard
> u lot are a couple of ladys men compared to me
> i dont have a GF
> but there IS a girl that i like in school
> ...



well - now that valentin's day is ante portas and your prom party is coming as well you have so many chances to ask her to go out with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you could ask her to go to the prom party with you...or if she wants to have some fun (not THAT kind of fun, if perverts reading this understand me ;D) with you on valentins day...now is a perfect time! you just need to overcome your shyness...and don't act too shy if you talk to her..don't let her think you are a loser

well - dunno what I'll doing haven't planned anything with my gf, but I'm always acting out of the moment


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 4, 2009)

Well this year this is our plan:

Give her present (still need to get her ring size)
Pizza Hut
drinky winkys at some pub
See Friday 13th at cinema (if word of mouth is good)
More drinky winkys at some pub
Check into hotel and do sex related some stuff.
Sleep


----------



## Tozarian (Feb 4, 2009)

talk on the phone


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> ...
> Pizza Hut
> ...



Thats a present in itself! My god that pizza is so damn good.

I'm still not sure what were doing, probably going to a party or something since its a Friday or Saturday (I still haven't checked what day it is)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm gonna be on a bus getting deported... wait. I mean to New Mexico for the 3 day weekend. She's on my bus. Shwing


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 5, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Perhaps I could find some fun there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asian food ftw!
have you tried that ..hmm like tofu thing? its like tofu in this black bowl thing (its metal and really hot) and you like put in eggs (raw) and mix it all around.

anyway. good luck guys.

and a tip to all the guys:
not all girls want something super fancy or expensive.
im the kind of girl who would be very happy with something simple, but means a lot more than a 50$ dinner or 100$ necklace.
and im sure many of you have gf's who think the same.
we're not expecting a lot.
just something from the bottom of your heart
and at least a simple "i love you" :3
write a poem, sing a song, make up a dance.
as long as it shows affection.
hope that helps.
p.s. being sincere is TOTALLY different from being cheap though. be sure to know the diff ;]


----------



## skyman747 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am going to be sitting home. Alone. For the rest of my life.


----------



## Leon1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

give my wife flowers and take her to some place where we haven't been before.
probably a simple dinner and a stroll along the boardwalk..


----------



## fengfeng (Feb 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> you have more than one? o.O


 hi, tinymonkeyt, To tell you the truth, I only have one deep loved girl. I sorry that I have to cut "s' in my last post" my girls".

So chocolate, flows, BBQ may be you guys dating ways spending with your GY/ BY in this valentine's day. But if I still do so this year, it will be not new anymore. So I pick out this idea which refers video game this year.( I just bought a new Wii IN Xmas). ( I hate to go out and wander the whole day but carrying bags on my full hands back)

Yeah, Guitar Hero may be another entertaining way for this day for we both are Nintendo Wii Fans.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2009)

eh i like a girl. Really, looking back at past gfs, i could ask for more. shes everything ive wanted in past relationships, but none of the bad bad qualities the other ones had. ill prolly make her a card and buy her so chocolate. eh and tell her shes awesome.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 5, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, my girlfriend isn't much of a gamer, but she likes to watch me play if the game has a storyline (she loves watching the plot develop when I play the _Resident Evil_ or _Metal Gear Solid_ series).  She's studying in New York, and I'm in California, but I'm going to fly to NY the week of Valentine's.  I'm going to do all the shopping, dishes, laundry and cooking for her the entire time I'm there so she has more time to study.  I'm also planning to wake up earlier than her every morning, turn on the space heater in the bathroom, turn on the hot water so that the bathroom is all warm and steamy for her when she wakes up (since her apartment is _freezing_ in the morning), and while she's showering for school I'm going to make her breakfast, warm up the car, shovel snow out of the driveway if needed, and drive her to school and pick her up.  Oh, and I ordered a dozen chocolate-dipped strawberries in a red velvet heart box to be delivered to her class the day of Valentines, and made reservations for two to a cheese fondue restaurant for that night.  For dessert they serve tiny cakes, cookies and fruits to dip into a pot of melted chocolate.  

I'm gonna get me some


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 5, 2009)

Haha, you make everyone else look bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really, you are like the perfect guy, aren't you?


I'm still contemplating whether i should still chase this girl, who "likes me a lot but just not in that way"
I'm sad.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 5, 2009)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Haha, you make everyone else look bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In high school one of my male friends really liked another one of my female friends.  As time went on and his feelings for her got really strong, she found out about it, but she said that she didn't like him back in that way.  She had talks with all of her female friends and they all told me the same thing when I tried to do reconnaissance for him.  Then I talked to her directly and asked her if she really didn't like him back.  She told me that she really only wanted to be friends with him, and that was final.  So I told him what she said and that he should just stop pursuing her.  It was the worst piece of advice I've ever given a friend.  Of course, he couldn't just stop feeling what he was feeling for her, and he continued to talk to her and was even more open about his feelings for her.  Eventually she _started_ to like him back, and then they started hanging out alone, then dating, and now they're happily married.  

I'm really happy for them, but I still remember that one time I told him not to pursue her because it was no use.  Had he listened to me, I don't know if they'd be married now.  All I'm saying is, don't be discouraged just because a girl says "I like you but not in that way."  Just be persistent without being a stalker or being too pushy, and give it time.

*EDIT*
And don't be all moody around her when she's not giving you the attention you want.  Girls hate moody emo little bitches.


----------



## fengfeng (Feb 5, 2009)

man! you are a really man,Densetsu3000. I probly fell in love with you if I am a girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never know there are so many ways you can spend with your lovers in VD. But one thing is the same, and that is "If I know what love is, it is because of you", are you?

oh, man. MY GF is complaining how difficult  the MARIO CARD is.  I should show her how to handle the steer wheel for Wii well now....


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 5, 2009)

fengfeng said:
			
		

> man! you are a really man,Densetsu3000. I probly fell in love with you if I am a girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sorry, but I'm taken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that tinymonkeyt gave some really simple, but very good advice.  There's no need to spend money, just do a bunch of small things for her that you normally don't do.  

Hell, I think playing videogames with your girlfriend is awesome.  I only wish my girlfriend had the hand-eye coordination to hang with me in a game of Mario Kart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, sending the chocolate-covered strawberries in a red velvet heart box to my girlfriend's class does two things: (1) it shows her male classmates that they'd better back the f*ck off, and (2) it makes all her female classmates jealous of her and makes her feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and it does a third thing...it gets me some


----------



## xoinx (Feb 5, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> As for me, my girlfriend isn't much of a gamer, but she likes to watch me play if the game has a storyline (she loves watching the plot develop when I play the _Resident Evil_ or _Metal Gear Solid_ series).  She's studying in New York, and I'm in California, but I'm going to fly to NY the week of Valentine's.  I'm going to do all the shopping, dishes, laundry and cooking for her the entire time I'm there so she has more time to study.  I'm also planning to wake up earlier than her every morning, turn on the space heater in the bathroom, turn on the hot water so that the bathroom is all warm and steamy for her when she wakes up (since her apartment is _freezing_ in the morning), and while she's showering for school I'm going to make her breakfast, warm up the car, shovel snow out of the driveway if needed, and drive her to school and pick her up.  Oh, and I ordered a dozen chocolate-dipped strawberries in a red velvet heart box to be delivered to her class the day of Valentines, and made reservations for two to a cheese fondue restaurant for that night.  For dessert they serve tiny cakes, cookies and fruits to dip into a pot of melted chocolate.
> 
> I'm gonna get me some


Haha, that's sweet man!

I decided to like try my hand at making some chocolate truffles for my girl this year... well, I would have hand delivered them to her school too if it wasn't a Sat haha... This Valentine's pretty important for us cos I'd be go abroad to study so this would probably be like our only one for the next 4 years :S

and I probably won't be able to get any... she'd beat the hell out of my if I tried anything funny LOL


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 5, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> Haha, that's sweet man!
> 
> I decided to like try my hand at making some chocolate truffles for my girl this year... well, I would have hand delivered them to her school too if it wasn't a Sat haha... This Valentine's pretty important for us cos I'd be go abroad to study so this would probably be like our only one for the next 4 years :S
> 
> and I probably won't be able to get any... she'd beat the hell out of my if I tried anything funny LOL


I think making chocolate truffles beats having chocolate-covered strawberries sent to your girlfriend, but since I have no skills, I had no choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long have you been with her?  If you've just started dating, I'd understand not getting any, but if you're making chocolate truffles for her and you've been together for a long time, I think that deserves getting some.  Besides, if it'll be your last Valentine's Day with her for a while, you guys _should_ get some from each other! 

Hope your Valentine's day is a special one!


----------



## xoinx (Feb 5, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I think making chocolate truffles beats having chocolate-covered strawberries sent to your girlfriend, but since I have no skills, I had no choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you can call us pretty conservative I guess... well, you can't rush all good things right? Haha... just waiting for that one perfect moment


----------



## OSW (Feb 5, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Shit.. I started dating a girl a week and a half before Valentines..



Oh man, that sucks balls. I had about the same time with my gf (or maybe an extra week?) right when i started uni, damn annoying pressure.

The gf is away this year so i cant really do much lol, but still the pressure will be on to have something ready for her return.

Any advice for what I can do for her return?... BTW this will be combined with 1 year... ... i'm in the shit now.


----------



## CRXsi (Feb 5, 2009)

Valentines Day has always been a rollercoaster for me and my wife.  Two years ago we missed our friend's annual party because I was sick, which turned out to be a blessing in disguise as that morning at 4 a.m. my wife went into labor.  If we had gone to the party I would have still been drunk.

Last year the whole family had the stomach flu.

This year we have a baby sitter all lined up.  We are going to our favorite Indian place for dinner and then to the party.  We are both crossing our fingers that the poop won't hit the fan the day before the party because this is the first real date we've had in almost a year.

No video game stuff as we don't see eye to eye on the way I spend my "free" time.  Now if she wants to dress up like Lara Croft or something I'm down with that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont believe in Valentine's Day. I love someone everyday and I give a gift at any days any months I want. The Valentine's Day is ridiclous and weird. I have see many people like that in good mood for Valentine's day then they become dog eat dog world later. RIDICULOUS! Its FALSE!


----------



## xoinx (Feb 5, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy Proposal Maker LOL!!! JUST KIDDING!

Eh, well you gotta start preparing in advance if you want it to go well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh, in case you need some ideas... what a friend of mine did to receive his girlfriend a year ago was to fill his girlfriend's room with hundreds of helium balloons, each with a personal message on it saying how much he missed her. That really touched her! But just don't fill the balloons too early, or you may find them deflated when she gets back-- which was what really happened haha.

I personally feel that girls tend to respond best to thoughtful gifts made by people they like... it doesn't really need to be expensive, as long as she can see that you've put in the effort she would be touched! Maybe for a start you could like dress up real smart, get some flowers and pick her up at the airport... it makes her feel special


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 5, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm sukiyaki.  I'm PRETTY sure that I had that the last time I was in California, just a little bit more cooked.  A friend took me to a Japanese restaurant near Irvine (I think?) and it was delicious!  Also, mango pudding.  I forget where that was, though.  Some Asian place with sticky pictures on the second floor!

Now that's a Valentine's date: Sukiyaki, Mango Pudding dessert, sticky pictures


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll probably be all alone.
Or with this girl I just met.


Dunno yet..


----------



## OSW (Feb 5, 2009)

xoinx said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy! That gives me that bit of inspiration that i needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see what kind of personal touch i can produce


----------



## CRXsi (Feb 5, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I dont believe in Valentine's Day. I love someone everyday and I give a gift at any days any months I want. The Valentine's Day is ridiclous and weird. I have see many people like that in good mood for Valentine's day then they become dog eat dog world later. RIDICULOUS! Its FALSE!



Sounds like someone is going to be all alone on Valentines Day.

Just pushing buttons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you mean, this is a total marketing driven day.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Feb 5, 2009)

lol valentine's day
i don't even know when that is, never did


----------



## Man18 (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont even know its usually she decides what to do and where to go and I pay for it.

I would give Animal Crossing DS for a gift because its just such an easy choice considering the whole game style.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 5, 2009)

You know what I'm thinking there should be a significant friendship emphasis on Valentine's day simply because your close friends are special as well.  Not everyone can find a date but 99% of people have a friend or friends that they care deeply about.


----------



## Anakir (Feb 5, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She told you not to do it da_head, so I'll do that in place of you. If you see anyone shouting BiscuitBee a few miles away. That'd be me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, I've been craving kBBQ and Sushi. I need to get myself some of that. Sushi first before kBBQ!

I gotta find something to do with my girl too. She likes sushi.. so why not. But I gotta find her a present or she's gonna get disappointed in me.


----------



## The Teej (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm still going for my imaginary world record of most amount of years spent single on Valentines day. 22 years and counting!

...

*sigh*


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 5, 2009)

The Teej said:
			
		

> I'm still going for my imaginary world record of most amount of years spent single on Valentines day. 22 years and counting!
> 
> ...
> 
> *sigh*


LoL are you joking?

But nyways, same for me this year... no plans, am single(atm). Meh I dont give a damn right now.


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 5, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks.
You give really good advice.
The girl keeps teasing me about how im moody, and I tried not be be like that. Even though this semester we don't have any classes together, we still see each other. During my lunch today, i sat with some other people selling valentine's bears and dogs in my school. They tried to convince me to buy one for her, but i didnt have enough money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After school, for the first time in a week or two, she finally spent some actual time alone with me. We went to some stores, got food, walked around and stuff, talking all the way. I even followed her into the train (The train station is a block away from my home) and instead of talking to her other friends (What she usually does) she paid attention to me. I was really happy and stuff, and I only left when I was not allowed to get onto the LIRR. Then i got back on the train and went home.

A lot of my friends told me to not give up, and to keep pursuing her. I was not sure myself, and one person told me to choose from heart and mind. Haha. As myself, i do not really have that much confidence. I keep thinking that she could get another guy easier. After asking some friends, one person told me a backstory, and how her last relationship was bad, resulting her to be reluctant to get into another one. I am one of her great friends, and even after her telling me the feeling is not mutual, we are still great friends. Even though i hope my unrequited love is returned, I am still sad because of my lack of confidence.

That story seems just like my situation, except no one actually tole me to give up. The only thing that told me to give up is my mind and it's lack of confidence...

You give great advice, thanks.


----------



## xoinx (Feb 5, 2009)

@OSW:
glad I could be of service lol. be real nice to her... and (as Densetsu3000 likes to say) you may actually get some  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks.
> You give really good advice.
> The girl keeps teasing me about how im moody, and I tried not be be like that. Even though this semester we don't have any classes together, we still see each other. During my lunch today, i sat with some other people selling valentine's bears and dogs in my school. They tried to convince me to buy one for her, but i didnt have enough money
> 
> ...


Awww, I feel happy for you! Hang in there and all the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: too many quotes :S


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 5, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I dont believe in Valentine's Day. I love someone everyday and I give a gift at any days any months I want. The Valentine's Day is ridiclous and weird. I have see many people like that in good mood for Valentine's day then they become dog eat dog world later. RIDICULOUS! Its FALSE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go get her!


----------



## Sstew (Feb 5, 2009)

I will be spending Valentines alone :[

Probably [sadly] doing school work, Might play some video games. but that's about it really.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 5, 2009)

a surprise valentines card for my bf


----------



## fengfeng (Feb 6, 2009)

man, like someone said that" if you really love him or her, nomatter whatever you send  and he/her will love it." So say no to those luxurious gift idea. The most important thing in this Valentine Day is happiness and getting together. Do not make your love "dirty" by much material enjoyment. 

My girl love video game, and I will show her how to play patience. So comparing with sending a Swatch her, this planing will be more worthwhile. And Vatenline' Day is not only the day for lovers in my oppion, it should be the day for anyone who help you once. In this meaning, anybody who gave you help should be got your best wish in VD. 

My girl had an idea that invite some of our good friends to play Wii. Anyway, playing together is much happier that playing alone, right?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I have no g/f yet...Anyways hope yours is a good one.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't have a girlfriend, I do know a few girls around my school that may be single. I try to talk to most of them but like many other people, I lack the requirement of confidence.


----------



## da_head (Feb 6, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o-of course not! *goes to create a new plan*


----------



## skyman747 (Feb 6, 2009)

Guys, for all your Valentines Day needs, don't forget to shop DX. Nothing expresses the day of love better than a $5 necklace made in China


----------



## da_head (Feb 6, 2009)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> Guys, for all your Valentines Day needs, don't forget to shop DX. Nothing expresses the day of love better than a $5 necklace made in China *containing lead*


----------



## Anakir (Feb 8, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should we have a get together? I wouldn't mind since I have reading week coming up.


----------

